Ask HN: What are the chances of Apple buying Tesla or a majority stake in it? - mandeepj
======
alaskamiller
Apple doesn't care about Tesla. Apple will buy Juul.

It's a drop-in team of industrial designers, QA testers, and fabricators
that's identified the next viable physical platform.

~~~
lttlrck
Which Juul? All I can find with an admittedly short google are the vape guys.

------
toomuchtodo
It’s SoftBank.

[https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/tesla-
stock-...](https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/tesla-stock-price-
elon-musk-met-softbank-ceo-about-taking-private-report-2018-8-1027443866)

~~~
late2part
It’s not SoftBank. It’s dumber money than even that. (!!). It’s almost
certainly the Saudi Sovereign wealth fund increased by seized/nationalized
funds.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I don't think so. The SSWF reached the holding threshold that required public
disclosure, and while it helps Musk with the share price driven up by that
disclosure, it doesn't seem to be the play he'd make.

~~~
late2part
Voilà!

~~~
toomuchtodo
Indeed! The Saudis were who Musk was referring to when he infamously tweeted
“Funding secured”.

------
duxup
I don't see Apple being that interested in jumping into something as big as
car industry. Dealing with auto suppliers, labor stuff, etc is a bit out of
their usual business.

~~~
mandeepj
Apple don’t have to do that. Tesla have already figured that out

~~~
duxup
I think those things are a long term thing, not so much "figured out" and
finished. Also had they figured it out enough... we wouldn't be talking about
Apple buying them.

------
mandeepj
Wondering why this post got flagged?

